# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Conversational Concierge, chatbot platform, Solvvy Inc., San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Solvvy Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Solvvy Introduces the Conversational Concierge, the Next-Gen Chatbot Platform that Delivers Brilliant Customer Experiences"

by Sam Heggie-Collins
June 3, 2020

----------

